# Dos 6.22 reboot



## Jamez (Feb 5, 2000)

I am trying to set up win 95 on a nec p100 24mb ram 428mg hdd (western digital caviar)

I decided after some amount of effort that I would install dos 6.22 first then the cd-rom driver, then win 95. I installed dos and the dos setup program said press enter to restart your computer. I did so and the computer hangs at the boot stage. I booted from floppy, all of the files appear to be there. I ran Norton disk doctor, and it said that the hard drive wasn't bootable because of a small file that the computer looks for to boot the hard drive. It said it repaired this error and to restart the computer. Same problem. I tried the entire process again (from reformat) and now I am in the same boat? Any Ideas?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Boot from floppy and at the A prompt type:

FDISK /MBR
SYS C:

then take out the floppy and reboot.

If that still doesn't do it, boot from floppy, run FDISK and make sure that your C drive is set to Active.


----------

